# Received my Washington CPL today



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

It only took 22 days from application date. The best part will be not having to lock up my ammunition in the back of the truck on the way to the range. My next goal is to get one for Oregon, since I spend a lot of time there in the summer.


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck with the Oregon one. You should look for a friendly sheriff and have a good reason to need one. Oregon is a shall issue state, but that only applies to residents.


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you tried and failed? I've only researched it briefly, but it sounded as though it was fairly straight forward for a non-resident as long as you had a clean record. Is there more to it than paying the fee and waiting for the background check?


----------



## fnr (Feb 12, 2009)

congrats


----------

